
Error-filled state gang database lists 42 people less than 1 year old - Amorymeltzer
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/error-filled-state-gang-database-lists-42-people-less-than-1-year-old/
======
ruffrey
The open government data movement is tricky. Something like this would have
been discovered if it were public. But listing potential criminals who are not
convicted is contrary to the entire justice system of the US (innocent unless
proven guilty).

How much hidden government data is flat out wrong, affects decisions, quality
of life, and public finances?

